# How long will it take?



## mole84 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am right at the beginning of my journey

we need a surrogate and egg donor and it looks like we have found both. the surrogate has just been to GP to get reffered to the hospital and our egg donor has done the same. 

I just wondered how long roughly the whole process is going to take?
im expecting it to be a while but i just wanted an idea.
also when would my partner need to give his sperm?

hope someone can help


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=57.0

Some of the surrogates may be able to help on the surrogacy
L x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

In our case we started in january seeing the IVF clinic

The counselling
Blood tests for donor, me, DP

Donor and I started on the pill to synchronise cycles and stopped on the same day, a week or so before we hoped to start the cycle (it was late April by then)
Baseline scans for me and donor were in early May.

So it took us about 4/5m, but we could have started earlier.


----------

